# Best War Movie



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

Well what is your best War Movie?


Mine are Saving Private Ryan, Full Metal Jacket, We Were Soldiers, Behind Enemy Lines, and others I can't think of at the time.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 9, 2006)

South Park:Bigger Longer Uncut...


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 9, 2006)

Full metal jaket


----------



## Crowe (Apr 9, 2006)

Not a movie really but Band of Brothers, can't be more awesome.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 9, 2006)

Vietnam:  Full Metal Jacket or Platoon

WWI: All quiet on the Western Front

WWII:  The Longest Day or Saving Private Ryan...though I thought the HBO mini-series 'Band of Brothers' was far superior to both.

American Civil War:  Glory

Feudal Japan: Ran


Edit: 



			
				peK said:
			
		

> Not a movie really but Band of Brothers, can't be more awesome.



Indeed.  Though I might be partial because my great uncle was in the 101st.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2006)

Glory and saving private ryne and Leave no one behind, somthing like that, with nicolas cage *I think that was him in it..shit i forgot XD*


----------



## Sieg (Apr 9, 2006)

Hot shots part 1 and 2


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Apocalypse Now
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket - Its popular amogst my school.
Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

Is Behind Enemy Lines considered a war movie because there wasn't a real war going on? (If you've seen it)


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 10, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Is Behind Enemy Lines considered a war movie because there wasn't a real war going on? (If you've seen it)



It really depends on what you consider a "war movie" to be.  To me war movie means any movie where large groups of soldiers are fighting and this is a major focus in the film.

You could also interpret "war movie" as something more specific thoush such as "a historically set film that occurs during a war"(ex. Schindler's List, Jakob the Liar) or you could interpret it as a "historically based film that focuses on a historical war."(Saving Private, etc.)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Apocalypse Now
> Platoon
> Full Metal Jacket - Its popular amogst my school.
> Saving Private Ryan
> Band of Brothers



Platoon - How the fuck could i forget, i loved thsi film!  
Also enjoyed patriot alot, great movie.


----------



## botoman (Apr 10, 2006)

Obvious ones are:

Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers
We Were Soldiers
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket

I also enjoyed Casualties of War (Michael J. Fox) and Saints and Soldiers (an indie film, I think).  

I wish they made a movie about the 442nd Regimental Combat Team and the Japanese Americans in WWII. I think that would definitely be a great movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2006)

Hell in the Pacific.

Why? Toshiro Mifune. That's all a movie really needs to be good.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 10, 2006)

Full Metal Jacket, <3 Kubrick.


----------



## yikaln (Apr 10, 2006)

i watched only a few...
just love Saving Private Ryan


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

Full Metal Jacket wasn't bad, it's really all about the first half, but the final act is interesting. Platoon's a more well rounded piece.

Saving Private Ryan goes the right way to gather attention, the close to opening battle is one of, if not _the_ most memorable beginnings/sequences in film. Casualties of War of war was a bit too down trodden for me, very isolated, but that probably just conflicted with my mood at the time.

I'm not a massive fan of the genre, although there's a lot of good action films that have wars of their own of course (it's a multi-genre thing naturally, but I figure we're talking about the WW1/WW2/Vietnam genre). But classic war itself is rightfully depressing.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 10, 2006)

Can I assume wars in the stars dont count

I suppose it'd be Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Apr 11, 2006)

Platoon
Wind Talkers


----------



## Advent Children (Apr 11, 2006)

Full Metal Jacket - Platoon

Black Hawk Down is an ok movie...


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 11, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Apocalypse Now
> Platoon
> Full Metal Jacket - Its popular amogst my school.
> Saving Private Ryan
> Band of Brothers



Good strong list there! Im less keen on saving private ryan compared to it seems everybody else. Also I was in band of brothers episode 6 "bastogne".


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 11, 2006)

Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## conceptz (Apr 11, 2006)

Saving Private Ryan and Tears of the Sun.

would Hotel Rwanda be considered one? If yes, then that too.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 11, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I was in band of brothers episode 6 "bastogne".



Really, who were you?!


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 11, 2006)

The most realistic and overall best war movie is probably Saving Private Ryan. The most intense is probably To End All Wars.


----------



## mister_manji (Apr 11, 2006)

i think Black Hawk Down is one of the best war movies ever made. Apocalyps Now was good, but i hate the book it was based on. FMJ was great, and so was Platoon. there needs to be a MACV-SOG movie. Saving Private Ryan is one of the best WW2 movies ever, thin red Line (the newer one)was pretty good. ive seen sooo many war movies (mostly Vietnam) that i cant remember. i still need to see "The Deer Hunter"


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Apr 11, 2006)

Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
Full Metal Jacket, only the scenes with the badass running his mouth xD.


----------



## Dopefish (Apr 12, 2006)

"Saving Private Ryan", "Grave of the Fireflies", and "Full Metal Jacket"


----------



## Envy (Apr 12, 2006)

Saving Private Ryan and Taegukgi ( Korean )


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 12, 2006)

I like south park!!!

"Starship troopers" was a good one, with all dem bugs and da big brain bug..

(seriously "three kings" with Ice cube, clooney and whalberg was a great movie)


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 14, 2006)

Saving private Ryan
Thin red line


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 14, 2006)

Time of Apocalipse 
Tora Tora Tora
Tears of the Sun


----------



## king nothing (Apr 14, 2006)

One question
why in all war movies is the topic of masturbating always discussed

ALWAYS
examples
Full metal jacket and
jarhead


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 14, 2006)

because thats what you do on the battlefield...duh...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 14, 2006)

*Saving Private Ryan* has always been my favorite war movie.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 14, 2006)

The Longest Day
Sergeant York(Old black and white WWI movie)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 14, 2006)

king nothing said:
			
		

> One question
> why in all war movies is the topic of masturbating always discussed
> 
> ALWAYS
> ...


good observation: mastrubation and war go hand in hand...  dick in hand, hahahahaha


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 14, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Apocalypse Now



Another great.  I have to say that the 'night fire-fight' scene is one of the most unique battle scenes I've ever seen in a war movie.  Very surreal and you that feeling of uncertainty and insanity that you know all those men must have been experiencing.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2006)

i lke "the pianist" and "Saving Private Ryan". i love these movies.


----------



## nibs (Apr 16, 2006)

Mine would be:

Empire of the Sun 
The Thin Red Line


----------



## Spartan_24 (Apr 17, 2006)

I would have to say Band of Brothers. Another good movie is Black Hawk Down, but then again that movie is not that accurate.


----------



## nine tail demon fox (Apr 17, 2006)

i think that star wars would be a good war movie lot of expolsions  and fire power


----------



## Spike (Apr 17, 2006)

Saving Private Ryan, I'd say. 
There are other but I can't remember their names.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 17, 2006)

Troy,Lotr(s),Alexander, and BlackHawkDown


fTw~


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 17, 2006)

I especially liked Black Hawk Down and Jarhead.


----------



## mallomints (Apr 17, 2006)

I really enjoyed Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Brandt (Apr 17, 2006)

Best war movie I have seen would have to be Saving Private Ryan and Jarhead, but if Band Brothers can be counted then that would rank number one for me. Actually, also add A Bridge Too Far - I love that movie.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 20, 2006)

The best war movies:

-Saving Private Ryan
-Platoon
-Windtalkers
-Apocalypse Now
-Enemy at the Gates
-We Were Soldiers
-Saints and Soldiers
-Full Metal Jacket (only the beginning with the drill instructor)


----------



## Anego (May 9, 2006)

Welcome To Sarajevo, The Thin Red Line, Taegukgi, White Badge (south korea)


----------



## Seany (May 9, 2006)

Saving Private Ryan. I love it.


----------



## AsunA (May 9, 2006)

Same

And also Der Untergang


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2006)

star wars, LotR, matrix.......Lord of war was great


----------



## Keme (May 9, 2006)

I really liked Tora, Tora, Tora and Black Hawk Down.


----------



## bluegender_2k (May 9, 2006)

it has to be "Apocalypse Now".


----------



## Buskuv (May 9, 2006)

Tora Tora Tora!  

Also, SPR was good, Saints and Soldiers, Pearl Harbor...


----------



## Feathers! (May 9, 2006)

*Black Hawk Down*- it makes you realize how ugly and exhausting war is.  You cant look away from the graphic nature, and wish it would end but it keeps going.  When its all over, a lot of people have died and nothing is really resolved.  

The other movies romanticize war too much, its not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 9, 2006)

Geez people mentioning Alexander or Saving Private Ryan (with only outstanding begining) are biased, and never have seen a movie about a true war like:*Tora Tora Tora* or *Patton*.This is a thread about biggest hollywood production or about realistic historical creation showing us true information in a form of movie?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (May 9, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid SNake Eater (yes it's a movie AND a game IMO)


----------



## Heroin (May 13, 2006)

black hawk done have you ever seen that!?!


----------



## Hayate.G (May 21, 2006)

Hm... I presume they will be Dear Hunter and Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## Nuriel (May 21, 2006)

Saving Private Ryan and LotR


----------



## Ian Altano (May 22, 2006)

the Star Wars movies! 

also saving private ryan, pearl harbor


----------



## CABLE (May 22, 2006)

Platoon would be first.  No other movie has made me flat out resent war like Platoon did.  Especially Vietnam.  How could our nation allow that to happen just for silly Cold War politics.  

Saving Private Ryan comes in second, only because while it has the same effect in showing the outright horrors of war, at times it felt a little too Hollywood.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2009)

Nobody else voted Hell in the Pacific?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 13, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan was awesome.Good action movie.


----------



## zantha (Aug 13, 2009)

black hawk down.


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

I glanced at the thread title and thought it said "Beast Wars". Only saying

Black Hawk Down is the only thing i can think of at the top of my head. Forrest Gump...just lol


----------

